
Old Technologies Never Die, They Just Don’t Get Updated (2010) - Petiver
https://www.academia.edu/4192846/Old_Technologies_Never_Die
======
hitekker
PDF without registration:
[https://www.filedropper.com/oldtechnologiesneverdie](https://www.filedropper.com/oldtechnologiesneverdie)

~~~
dredmorbius
Alternatively:
[https://web.archive.org/web/20190907024852/https://s3.amazon...](https://web.archive.org/web/20190907024852/https://s3.amazonaws.com/academia.edu.documents/31689778/Old_Technologies_Never_Die.pdf?response-
content-
disposition=attachment%3B%20filename%3DOld_Technologies_Never_Die.pdf&X-Amz-
Algorithm=AWS4-HMAC-SHA256&X-Amz-
Credential=AKIAIWOWYYGZ2Y53UL3A%2F20190907%2Fus-
east-1%2Fs3%2Faws4_request&X-Amz-Date=20190907T024821Z&X-Amz-
Expires=3600&X-Amz-SignedHeaders=host&X-Amz-
Signature=e8cc34dc7bb0dbb9e9ebe1ae092a5c59e2f3fcdd95698b433266e3ab1d538ac7)

------
Merrill
It's unclear why lawyers still consider fax signatures to be valid. There are
no security features in fax to support that claim.

~~~
jdsully
There is something better than security features: Case Law. Fax signatures are
acceptable because judges have consistently ruled that they are. Sure a judge
might agree that your emailed signature is also acceptable. But do you want to
be the one to take the risk?

Most places now accept e-signatures these days. But there was a time when it
was unknown how a judge would rule if one was in question.

------
tus88
Google: hold my beer.

------
lacker
Kind of like the decline of Craigslist. It never really died out, but it also
never really updated itself for the mobile era. In the end it didn't have the
cultural impact that it could have.

~~~
zwieback
I didn't know Craigslist declined - what replaced it?

~~~
correct_horse
I don't think that Craigslist declined exactly, but nextdoor and facebook
marketplace took a chunk of the local used market.

~~~
FussyZeus
The people who still use Craigslist are the ones you _want_ , though. Facebook
marketplace is packed full of idiots in my experience. People who don't show
up to meet, people who put out ridiculously low offers for things, people who
need their hands held through every step of a transaction.

Craigslist generates a lot less replies, that's certain. But at least the
replies have a decent chance of going somewhere useful.

